# male betta trashed bubblenest after hatch



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

My male trashed his bubblenest the same day of hatching. He is still curently protecting the area.. (I guess). Howwever there is only about 10 to 15 fry left.. they are about 24hrs old and half are under the cup (a small styrophome for his nest) and the other half is out of it. He is still bringing them up to the top when they fall..however he has stopped blowing bubbles..... What to do???? take him out and put them on their own?? They still hav e a good size egg yolk.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

What do you mean that he trashed his bubble nest?


----------



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

sucked out every bubble and moved the ones he couldn't..


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow I'd like to know what happened with this. If he was still looking after the ones outside the nest then perhaps it was by accident?


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

If you lost all the fry... 
option 1) the next time you try to breed them, take the male out. You may lose a lot of fry doing this though since the male is supposed to pick up the ones that fall out of the nest. 

option 2) Or you can try it again and see if he destroys the nest and if he does, do option 1


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

ya and what of the bubble nest is blocking to reach inside then your going to burst it.


----------

